# CO2 Tablets?



## wolfewill (Jan 29, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with Ista CO2 tablets for the planted tank? If so, what are the ingredients? And, more importantly, does it work? The videos I've seen suggest that the gas goes straight up and gasses off without any consequential amount dissolving in the water. Also, there is a product called 'CO2 tablets' produced by a company called Medley Pharmaceuticals in which the active ingredients are two antibiotics.... which surely isn't the same thing, is it? I can't find the MSDS literature for the Ista product. What are we dealing with here?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

In my opinion, backed up by no testing, we are dealing with a scam here. The Medley product may not be intended for aquarium use, but if it is, I have the same opinion about it.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

hoppycalif said:


> In my opinion, backed up by no testing, we are dealing with a scam here. The Medley product may not be intended for aquarium use, but if it is, I have the same opinion about it.


Why so many scams in this hobby
well i mean scams are everywhere so.... nevermind.

I agree.


----------



## EdWiser (Apr 16, 2018)

This product could not be adjusted to the amount needed for your aquarium. Every aquarium uses Co2 differently and with such a product there would be just desolved and that it. Not adjustment and no constant flow during the hours needed by the plants.


----------

